# New pup not eating.



## meggy10 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all, my partner and I just got a puppy from our breeder 3 days ago. She is 7.5 weeks old, and we have some of the food the breeder was feeding and we are trying to switch her over to TOTW. However she won't eat anything at all. If I had to estimate exactly how much she has eaten over the past three days I would say maybe 1/2 a cup and that's probably rounding up. We have soaked it in warm water and she still wants nothing to do with it. She has already had her first set of shots and been dewormed twice. Does anyone have any advice that could help, we would greatly appreciate it. 

Her are some pictures of her 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

What a pretty pup! I guess it could be the switching over of the food. I would try just giving her the food the breeder gave her and also check with the breeder to see if the food was moistened or not and explain that she isn't eating much. Also, I would have the vet check her over if she still does not eat very much even when given her old food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, and wonder if the pup is in a new temperature region? Stress from leaving siblings, the familiar environment can take its toll, I wouldn't change the diet so soon. Heat or warmer temps make some dogs go off food some, too...
Call your breeder and let them know she's not eating much, was she picky with them as well? Most pups are ravenous, due to the competition with littermates. 
Hopefully she'll settle in and her appetite will kick in. Picky eaters are a pain, and training a pup with low food drive is even harder.


----------



## meggy10 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. The breeder said she moistened the food but they ate it hard as well. Luckily the temperature shouldn't be an issue because our breeder only lives 5 minutes away. She said they were all eating fine and I have tried just giving her the old food but she just looks at the bowl and walks away. She doesn't even seem to sniff it at all. She loves her treats though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, there you go! She's holding out for treats..

If I were you, I'd wean her off treats ASAP.

Only give her nutritious food.

If she really won't eat, I'd bake some chicken and give it to her with a little rice.

I'm not an expert, just had a lot of pups.

She will eat when she's hungry unless there is a physical ( see vet) problem. A cat might starve itself, but not a dog.

Have you had this pup to your vet? First stop for me even with a trusted breeder.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup sounds like she is liking those treats too much and doesn't have time for the boring old kibble. My suggestion is to not treat her at this age, feed her 3 to 4 times a day (if you can), soak her kibble and add a little bit of goats milk on top. Have done this for all mine.

btw, she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## meggy10 (Nov 30, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> Yup sounds like she is liking those treats too much and doesn't have time for the boring old kibble. My suggestion is to not treat her at this age, feed her 3 to 4 times a day (if you can), soak her kibble and add a little bit of goats milk on top. Have done this for all mine.
> 
> btw, she is absolutely gorgeous.


Would she still be holding out for the treats when she only get a few? When she goes to the bathroom outside that is the only time she gets them. But I will try the goats milk and see if that helps at all. Thank you so much for replying and sharing your input. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you tried raw?
I would not feed milk, risk of diarrhea there.
Here is what happened to me:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8743-video-my-8-week-old-funny-raw-story.html


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Try a tiny bit of canned on top or mix it in. I put a tsp of pure pumpkin and tsp of plain Greek yogurt. My pup eats it all up. Could be change of environment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

At this stage in the game you can utilize your kibble as treats for going outside to potty. When she goes potty, throw a party and give her a kibble.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

My pup did the same. I called my vet, explained and he told me to buy beef flavored milk replacer at a pet store. Mixed some up, warm, added to his food and he ate like he was starving. Lol good luck! Adorable!!! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

meggy10 said:


> Would she still be holding out for the treats when she only get a few? When she goes to the bathroom outside that is the only time she gets them. But I will try the goats milk and see if that helps at all. Thank you so much for replying and sharing your input.


She may be, someone else mentioned using the kibble as a treat, throwing on the grass and letting her find them, that might help, you could also use a treat ball and put a large piece of yummy smelling treat in (large enough so it won't come out) as well as her kibble, then when she starts rolling it around the kibble will only come out and she may start to eat. Only use a little bit of goats milk for a young pup, goats milk is very easy to digest and doesn't cause tummy upsets unlike cow milk.


----------



## meggy10 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I mixed some pumpkin in her food for lunch and she ate a little and about 4ish she started crying and I couldn't figure out why. Well right now I put her food in her bowl and she was at my feet so I just put it down and she ate most of it. It was probably a little less than 1/2 a cup but I'm still happy and relieved she finally ate!! Thank you for y'all's advice. I'm also going to try the treat/kibble toy. Thank you all again.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One of these is great for puppies. Gives them something to do, too.
Bob-A-Lot Multi Chambered Interactive Dog Toy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

other than humans what animals drink milk once they're weaned??
we have to give them milk.



Harry and Lola said:


> She may be, someone else mentioned using the kibble as a treat, throwing on the grass and letting her find them, that might help, you could also use a treat ball and put a large piece of yummy smelling treat in (large enough so it won't come out) as well as her kibble, then when she starts rolling it around the kibble will only come out and she may start to eat. Only use a little bit of goats milk for a young pup, goats milk is very easy to digest and doesn't cause tummy upsets unlike cow milk.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

switch brands.


----------

